# My first posted planted tank



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I would like to presnet to you a few pictures of my planted tank for your opinion:
Click this link: My Planted Tank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW that's beautiful!! You have to have been doing this quite a while!

What's the plant weeping over the log in the middle? What are the reds in the back from left to right?


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> WOW that's beautiful!! You have to have been doing this quite a while!
> 
> What's the plant weepign over the log in the middle? What are the reds in the back from left to right?


Thank you.
I am in the hobby for 20 years now.
This tank is relatively new, setup in Dec. 2007.
The weeping plant is Hemianthus callitrichoides and it is actually tied to a quartz rock.
The reds from left to right (I'll try my best ):
Rotala sp. Vietnam
Rotala Macrandra (front low) 
Limnophila Aromatica 
Rotala Macrandra green
Cabomba Furcata


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

WOW!
amazing tank

Gmo


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

how many cardinal tetras are in the tank? Can you give us the specs of your tank? Your discus are living the high life!


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

GmoAndres, Thank you.



peteski312 said:


> how many cardinal tetras are in the tank? Can you give us the specs of your tank? Your discus are living the high life!


For the cardinal tetras, there are probably around 200 of them.

The specs of my Tank:
Rena 1.5 meter - 450 liter
light 1.25 WPL (T5)
Teco TR-15 Chiller
CO2 + PH controller + 2 outside reactors
2 X Eheim pro 3 2028
36W UV
Automatic water change (100% RO) 100% a week.
Under substrate Heating cable - Rena 15m 100W
Substrate - 1st layer Pumice 2cm, 2nd layer Pumice+peat+humus 3cm, 3rd layer JBL Aquabasis 2cm, 4th layer crushed quartz 5cm.
Water Param.: PH 5.9, KH 1.5, CO2 40ppm, NO3 15, PO4 1.5, TDS 275ms, GH 2, Temp 25.5c
Automatic DIY fertilization with peristaltic pumps - KNO3, KH2PO4, KCL, MgSO4, Iron gluconate, Iron EDTA, CSM+B, Flourish Excel (PPS Pro alike).

Did I forgot something???

For the discus, as a former discus breeder, I know thay will do better in warmer and darker waters. Somehow they adopt to this harsh environment and actually leying eggs all around.

Shay


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW. Thank you for posting this wonderful tank. And welcome to the forum, I'm sure you have a lot of experience to share with us.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!! That is an amazing tank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

tetrasforest said:


> All I can say is WOW!! That is an amazing tank. Thanks for sharing.


My sentiments exactly! That is a beautiful tank!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

very, very good looking tank!! awesome man!


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Thank you all very much


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutly beautiful! Question...Do you add any type of minerals to your RO for your discus?


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Absolutely...actually I add it for the plants


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

It's awesome and fascinating, even looking over and over again with jealous. Just amazing to admire at this big tank if I have a chance to own this size of tank. How great it is....but my wife will object the decision cause of the water and electricity bill. Hahaha, I love this tank, keep up your good work.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

such a stunning tank!
more pics please 

What is the size of this tank? How do you keep dosing ferts and maintaining?


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

aquaquang said:


> such a stunning tank!
> more pics please
> 
> What is the size of this tank? How do you keep dosing ferts and maintaining?





ShayF said:


> The specs of my Tank:
> Rena 1.5 meter - 450 liter
> light 1.25 WPL (T5)
> Teco TR-15 Chiller
> ...


If you have more specific questions, please let me know.
Shay.


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

My big question is how do you keep the bottoms of the plants from dying off...? Do you slope the substrate an extreme amount?


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> My big question is how do you keep the bottoms of the plants from dying off...? Do you slope the substrate an extreme amount?


rountreesj, sorry, I didn't understand the question, what do you mean "keep the bottoms of the plants from dying off"? Why should they die?
And for the slope, in the beginning there was, now it's gone. (hope I understand the last one).


----------



## brutus (Aug 2, 2008)

looks good what internet site you steal that pic from lol


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

amazing tank!!!


plants looks very healty congrats!!


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

Wow nice tank!!!!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Stunning! 

Almost Dutch style in its use of groups, colours and textures. Your pruning technique must be excellent.

I have a couple of questions, if I may?

Why do you use a heater cable?

25.5C seems a little cool for discus, but I guess they must be ok...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

gf225 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Almost Dutch style in its use of groups, colours and textures. Your pruning technique must be excellent.
> Why almost?
> ...


Not at all.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW this is one Inspiring tank!!! thanks for sharring, I can't beleive I'm just now seeing this thread. Do you plan to post any close up pictures??


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

almost a dutch tank because there are to much plants species in it. by dutch tanks it's a unwritten rule that there must be 1 plant fot every 10 cm of glass (front)
your tank is 1,5 mtr. that must be 15 species. you have a lot more. if the groups were bigger and less pecies it was a dutch tank 

excuse me for my bad english


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Any updates on your tank. I'd like to see a bigger picture so we can see the plants more clearly.

This is one of my favorite tanks!


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Any updates on your tank. I'd like to see a bigger picture so we can see the plants more clearly.
> 
> This is one of my favorite tanks!


Thank you!
unfortunately, three months ago I have changed the setup.
This is how it looks today:


















































More pictures of the renewed setup (and more) can be seen here:
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/shay.fertig/RenewedSetup#


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! Amazing. . . thanks for updating!


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW! Exellent! Now is much better


----------



## dafishydude (Jul 15, 2008)

gorgeous driftwood love it!!


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 22, 2009)

Nature meets Dutch? Nice tank. Loved it before, love it more after.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful scape, thanks for the update.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Reminds me of a drive down Skyline Drive, in VA, in the fall.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Consigliere said:


> Nature meets Dutch? Nice tank. Loved it before, love it more after.


Exactly what i was going to say.
These must be one of the most beautiful tanks i've seen. What happened to the Discus on v2??

5 stars! op2:


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

im jealous... very nice tank


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Thank you very much!
I'm very flattered.



f1ea said:


> What happened to the Discus on v2??


Moved to another tank (they didn't quit blend with the new setup ).


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

:first:rayer:

Definitely one of the greatest...



Dror.


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

The tank is absolutely fantastic. If you do not mind the question, what do you use as a substrate? Also, can we have a list of plants and fish.


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Natalia said:


> The tank is absolutely fantastic. If you do not mind the question, what do you use as a substrate? Also, can we have a list of plants and fish.


Thank you!

Substrate (didn't change) - 1st layer Pumice 2cm, 2nd layer Pumice+peat+humus 3cm, 3rd layer JBL Aquabasis 2cm, 4th layer crushed quartz 5cm.

For the plants and fish, sorry for my lazyness, but there is a wide variety, please try to be more specific.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow great look!


----------

